# Backpack Recommendations



## loopy (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm planning on doing a lot of camping/hiking this summer and I need a good comfortable backpack. 

My boyfriend will be packing most of the stuff, but I need a good bag that
- Has easy camera access
- Able to fix 1-2 small bodies, a 55-300mm, 50mm, and 18-55mm 
- Is water resistant 
- Able to attach my tripod / sleeping bag
- Has extra room for clothes/food 
- Isn't too bulky or heavy

Ideally I'd like to spend around $300, but don't mind putting in the extra dough for the perfect backpack.

This is the bag I'm currently looking at but would appreciate any recommendations.
Clik Elite Contrejour 40 Backpack CE610BU B&H Photo Video

Thanks!


----------



## Ginu (Feb 9, 2011)

This is a very tough question as it a backpack can be quite personal due to the capacity and comfort; best idea is to go to your local photo or hiking store and trying on diff packs to see what suits you best in terms of comfort, size, durability and so on... 

One of my coworkers ordered a large waterproof camera backpack for hiking and canoeing which he loved but did not fit me at all when I tried it on. He got lucky and liked it for 500$ as it was ordered off Ebay.


----------



## Formatted (Feb 10, 2011)

Would you not be better getting a big 70L backpack and then just putting your camera stuff in the top in tea towels, rather an a specific camera back pack.

Check out Reviews - Cambags.com Camera Bag Resource. they've got a massive datebase of bags and reviews.


----------



## Samerr9 (Feb 10, 2011)

I have got the Tamrac 3385 Aero 85 Backpack, i am really happy with it, as it is enhough for me now and for my future planned items.. and it is very comfi.. check it out


----------



## photocraziness (Feb 10, 2011)

I recently got a Portare' PBP1-O bag from Amazon. It is extremely light and I can carry my 3 lenses and the camera plus some extra stuff on the upper compartment. When I am out shooting I also carry my tripod, so it fits well. I went to Niagara falls 4 months ago and the waterproof rain cover worked well, not a single drop of rain got into the bag.


----------



## loopy (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!

Ginu I know backbacks can be quite personal, and I plan on trying to find the bag locally to try before buying. 

Both the Portare' PBP1-O bag and the Tamrac 3385 Aero 85 Backpack look good but I think I need something bigger with more hooks on the outside. I'll need to be able to strap my sleeping bag onto backpack.

Formatted, I thought about getting a 70L but the only problem is, I want easy access to my camera. I'd rather not have to take off the bag every time I want to get the shot so I like the idea of the side access. Also if I'm going to spend the money, I'd rather find a camera bag that fits my needs. Thanks for the link - I'll check it out.


----------



## McNugget801 (Feb 10, 2011)

I spend an insanely abnormal amount of time outside hiking, camping, and shooting. My current camera pack is the Clik Elite hiker and I love it. The 4000 ci storage space cant be beat.. love it so much that I use it as my day to day camera bag.
The fact is that no camera specific bag out there that I have used even comes close the quality of the Clik packs.  Pretty confident my next pack with be the new contrejour-40 Clik Elite Camera Back Packs | ClikElite .

My colder weather set up w/ bulkier -10° bag and insulated sleeping pad.
Clik Elite Hiker Large | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






All packed up
Clik Elite Hiker Large | Flickr - Photo Sharing!









loopy said:


> I want easy access to my camera. I'd rather not have to take off the bag every time I want to get the shot so I like the idea of the side access. Also if I'm going to spend the money, I'd rather find a camera bag that fits my needs. Thanks for the link - I'll check it out.




http://www.clikelite.com/shop/telephoto-slr-chestpack/


----------



## loopy (Feb 10, 2011)

McNugget801 said:


> I spend an insanely abnormal amount of time outside hiking, camping, and shooting. My current camera pack is the Clik Elite hiker and I love it. The 4000 ci storage space cant be beat.. love it so much that I use it as my day to day camera bag.
> The fact is that no camera specific bag out there that I have used even comes close the quality of the Clik packs I have seen and used.  Pretty confident my next pack with be the new contrejour-40



I've been looking at the Contrejour 40 too but the Elite hiker looks perfect. Why are you planning on upgrading to the Contrejour? They look to be about the same size?

Do you have the Clikstand?


----------



## Ginu (Feb 10, 2011)

loopy said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> Ginu I know backbacks can be quite personal, and I plan on trying to find the bag locally to try before buying.
> 
> ...



The contrejour 40 looks awesome. Also I would suggest investing in a nice small sleeping bag like McNugget's. I used one of those last year and it was awesome and extremely small. 
I see a little contradiction in what you are wanting/asking for... easy camera access to a backpack will imply the backpack has to come off which contradicts with easy fast access; perhaps a separate bag would be a better idea, not to mention this can be used on its own at any given time.


----------



## McNugget801 (Feb 10, 2011)

loopy said:


> McNugget801 said:
> 
> 
> > I spend an insanely abnormal amount of time outside hiking, camping, and shooting. My current camera pack is the Clik Elite hiker and I love it. The 4000 ci storage space cant be beat.. love it so much that I use it as my day to day camera bag.
> ...



Just trying to get everything smaller and lighter in order to go bigger and the click hiker is a heavy pack.  Dont get me wrong.. i love it. Also I recently attended the Outdoor retailer show in SLC and fell in love with the new line of Clik Elite packs that will come out later this spring. 
http://www.clikelite.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Clik_Cat_2011_email.pdf
The one i really liked was the venture 35, just seemed perfect for day hikes with no camping.

For bigger hikes (8+ miles) and backpacking trips I have been using a holster bag for my camera and have been packing and extra lens, flash, with in a normal pack... 
Here is my gear from a trip this past summer, if you click the link I have notes describing each item
Packing for Timp | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






and no to the Clikstand
I have a 1.3lb slik tripod that I use.


----------



## ghache (Feb 10, 2011)

Baltoro? 75 - Gregory Packs - Products - Men's - Technical


----------



## RJT (Feb 10, 2011)

I like Kata , very light and well made....this will hold lots of stuff.

Kata 3N1-30. Slings & Torso Packs Backpacks Rolling bags (Kata Bags)


----------



## Ginu (Feb 10, 2011)

RJT said:


> I like Kata , very light and well made....this will hold lots of stuff.
> 
> Kata 3N1-30. Slings & Torso Packs Backpacks Rolling bags (Kata Bags)



Kata was neat and I really loved the ability of being able to make it as a backpack or a sling bag although I didn't like the way the camera's sat in there and I really dont think its a big enough bag for what the user wants to use it (backpacking with quite a bit of photo gear and camping gear)...


----------



## spacefuzz (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you for the informative thread, I think I might end up getting one of those clik bags.  Ive been wanting something where I can hike with my camera easily.


----------



## wirelessnikon (Feb 13, 2011)

I like all the options mentioned


----------



## Nubbs (Feb 13, 2011)

This is a great thread.  I have 2 dakins and they work well for my equipment but do not have room for my laptop or anything else for that matter.  Thanx for posting.


----------



## Offhand (Feb 13, 2011)

I like the Kata bag designs but the straps are subpar. They sacrifice comfort so you can tuck them behind the pad and convert your pack into a sling. Would be better to just have better padded straps with loops for accessories and chest strap as well as a thicker, more padded waist strap. The waist strap on Kata's are pretty thin and cut into you. I sometimes have to walk around all day with my camera gear on my back and a Kata pack would definitely get uncomfortable fast. On the other hand, I have a Tamrac Adventure 9. Very nice straps and EVA back padding but access isn't so great. You have to lay the pack down to get at anything. There are other models that have side doors but that's a weak option that mostly allows you to put your camera away. I live with it for now since it also has a laptop sleeve for field use. I also have a Think Tank Retrospect 10, which is great. Just not for carrying for extended times. Best for shorter jaunts and quick jobs.


----------



## Antonio Carvalho (Feb 13, 2011)

I am also looking for a large back for my camera and hiking stuff because I am preparing for the Inca Trail in august.  I am considering the Naneu Pro Adventure K5 Photo Hiking Backpack because it has a detachable camera compartiment which can be used on your belly, providing fast access to the camera without needing to put the main backpack down to take a photo.

I am a new user, so I can not post links, but you can find it at B&H.

[]'s
Antonio


----------



## loopy (Feb 14, 2011)

Ginu said:


> The contrejour 40 looks awesome. Also I would suggest investing in a nice small sleeping bag like McNugget's. I used one of those last year and it was awesome and extremely small.
> I see a little contradiction in what you are wanting/asking for... easy camera access to a backpack will imply the backpack has to come off which contradicts with easy fast access; perhaps a separate bag would be a better idea, not to mention this can be used on its own at any given time.



I already have my sleeping bag, with the compression bag so it shrinks down nicely. Some packs I'm looking at have the bottom side compartment (like the contrejour-40), which was more or less what I was referring to. 



McNugget801 said:


> Just trying to get everything smaller and lighter in order to go bigger and the click hiker is a heavy pack.  Dont get me wrong.. i love it. Also I recently attended the Outdoor retailer show in SLC and fell in love with the new line of Clik Elite packs that will come out later this spring.
> http://www.clikelite.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Clik_Cat_2011_email.pdf
> The one i really liked was the venture 35, just seemed perfect for day hikes with no camping.



Thanks for the info McNugget, that is good to know. I'm a pretty tiny girl, so the lighter the better!


----------



## McNugget801 (Feb 15, 2011)

loopy said:


> Thanks for the info McNugget, that is good to know.



welcome, you live in a awesome area. I Love Glacier and try to make it up there every few years.


----------



## harv3589 (Mar 8, 2011)

I just ordered a Clik elite Contrejour 40 and was wondering if anyone else has one that can give me some info on it?  Good pack?  My other option was to just to use my Mystery Ranch pack that I already own but it is twice as heavy as the Clik.  I would be using it for day hikes is all for now and travelling/flying.

This is current pack I have and I just have an divider set from a Pelican case that fits perfect in it...

Mystery Ranch Longbow Pack


----------

